# Dragon 1/350 Arleigh Burke Destroyer kit.



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

It seems Dragon has come out with a 1/350 Arleigh Burke Destroyer kit.

Does anyone know, is this a new tool by Dragon or a repop of the Panda kit?

Big question is.... does this kit sport all those oversized bumps on the hull that are supposed to be rigging points for the painting crew, that were on the Panda kit?


----------

